# I do not want the JB 4.2 update!



## Natey2 (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm quite happy with JB 4.1.2
How do I get my N7 to quit prompting me to update to 4.2?


----------



## Fusi0n (Jul 15, 2012)

Natey2 said:


> I'm quite happy with JB 4.1.2
> How do I get my N7 to quit prompting me to update to 4.2?


By updating to 4.2!









Okay, so if you want a serious answer... Go into /system/app and rename SDM.apk to SDM.apk.bak

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## foo (Jun 15, 2011)

Why don't you want 4.2.1?


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

foo said:


> Why don't you want 4.2.1?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Czonin you stole Foo's like. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ezas (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm glad you put the exclamation mark to let us know how serious you are against 4.2

Personally I don't understand the backlash against it. I WANT improvements. And if something changes, I might as well get used to it now.

It's not like it's Windows 8

But to each their own. Not busting on you personally.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Sandman007 said:


> Czonin you stole Foo's like. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


All going according to plan.


----------



## thekendog (Apr 10, 2012)

I downgraded back to 4.1.2. The latest update had serious performance issues for me, at least on AOKP anyways.


----------



## Natey2 (Jun 7, 2012)

Fusi0n said:


> Go into /system/app and rename SDM.apk to SDM.apk.bak


I see no /system/app/SDM.apk on my Nexus 7.


----------



## Natey2 (Jun 7, 2012)

foo said:


> Why don't you want 4.2.1?


Android updates are subject to the Law of Diminishing Returns. Lol!
http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/11/19/android-4-2-gate-here-are-some-of-the-major-issues-plaguing-googles-newest-release/

I'm very happy with JB 4.1.2; don't want to deal with 4.2.1 just yet.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

thekendog said:


> I downgraded back to 4.1.2. The latest update had serious performance issues for me, at least on AOKP anyways.


Well there are no official 4.2.1 AOKP grouper builds yet. Try out mmuzzys for the toro and grouper. You guys would be surprised how nice it runs

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Natey2 (Jun 7, 2012)

How's your Bluetooth doing under JB 4.2.1?
http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=39633


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

Natey2 said:


> How's your Bluetooth doing under JB 4.2.1?
> http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=39633


I only use it to send files between my n7 and galaxy nexus, its been fine for that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Natey2 (Jun 7, 2012)

I downloaded http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jrummy.autostart.manager 
and disabled this: (SystemUpdateService$Receiver) 








I don't get the prompts to update anymore 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------

